# Weekly Competition 2013-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R U2 R F' R2 F
*2. *R F U2 F U' R
*3. *R' F' R U R' U2 F R'
*4. *F U F2 R2 U R' F R U
*5. *F U' R U2 F2 U' F R F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R2 U2 D B2 L' U' B2 L2 F' R' D2 L' F2 L' B2 R' B2 L' F2 D2
*2. *B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 R' U L U2 F D' R' B' L' B2 R
*3. *R' D' F2 R2 F' L U2 L D' B' L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B D2
*4. *R L B2 D L U2 B L' D' F' L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2
*5. *B2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B U' F' D R U' F' D' F' D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B2 Fw Rw R2 U2 L' B Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' R D2 L2 Fw2 U B L2 Fw2 R2 U2 Rw' R' F L' R' D' Rw U2 B' Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw' L Rw'
*2. *Rw' B D' F2 Uw Fw2 R' D B F2 D' Uw2 U' Fw Uw' L2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 R Uw2 Fw' R' B2 Fw Uw' L R2 F Rw D L' B' Fw F2 L Uw2
*3. *Uw B Uw' L D' B D' Uw' U B' Fw' Uw2 U' R U L' D Uw U' Fw2 Uw Fw F' Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw R' Uw R B2 Uw' L' D2 U' R' D2 U F2
*4. *Rw D' Rw' Fw2 U L2 D' L2 Rw' U2 R' U' F2 R' F' R Fw' F U' L2 Rw2 D' U L F' L' F' Uw B2 U' B' L2 D' Fw' F' Uw' R2 B Fw' F
*5. *D' Uw2 B Fw F' Rw D Rw Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 L' U2 F Uw2 Rw' Fw L B D2 Fw Rw' Fw F L' R2 B' Fw' D2 B' Fw2 D L2 Fw2 L2 R D2 Rw2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 B2 F' L2 Fw2 U2 L' R Fw2 F2 D F2 Rw2 R B' Uw U2 Rw F Lw R Bw' Dw Bw Lw D Dw U' Rw' Uw' Rw2 D2 Bw' R F U2 Lw' D Fw2 D U2 Bw L R2 Dw U2 Fw' Uw' Bw Rw Uw' B Fw Lw' Dw2 Bw D' L' B' F2
*2. *Bw Fw' Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw' R Fw Dw' Bw' L B' R2 B F U2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 U2 L Rw2 F2 U B' L2 D B' F2 D U B2 F2 D' Uw L' Bw2 D' L Fw' D B' U' Bw2 D2 Uw L' Uw' U Fw2 Lw Bw Fw2 D B' Lw2 D Fw Rw' Fw2
*3. *Dw' Uw' R2 B Lw' R Bw' Dw' Fw2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw F2 Dw2 U R' Fw2 D' B' L R Bw2 Fw' D F2 Uw' U' F' D2 Lw Dw Uw2 U' Rw2 Bw Rw Uw L' Lw Fw R B2 F Uw F Rw2 R2 Bw Uw2 U2 L2 Lw R' Uw2 B2 Bw' Rw
*4. *Bw2 Lw F2 D' B F2 Uw L2 R' Dw2 U' F' D Lw2 R2 F2 U B Dw' U2 R2 D2 Lw B2 F2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw' R B Rw2 B' Dw' B Bw2 F Lw2 Fw L' Bw L Lw' Dw' L D2 R' B' Bw' D2 Rw2 F U R F U2 Bw' R' Fw' Lw2
*5. *R Uw2 Bw2 F' L2 Rw' R' B Fw2 Uw Bw' Fw' F' U2 Fw L R B' Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw F' Rw' Bw' R U Lw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 R Bw2 D U L Rw R D2 Dw Uw U Bw2 Fw' Dw' L Lw' R' F2 U' B2 Lw' D U' Lw Rw' D2 B2 Bw' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 3U' 3R B2 2D U 3R 2R' 2U' 2L' 2F 3R2 3U2 U' F U2 2L2 B' U R D U2 2B' 3R 2D' 3U2 2U2 U 3R' 2U2 2B' D' 3U2 L2 2L 2D 2R F 2U' U2 L' 3R R' 2D 2U 3R2 3U R 2U R2 2D' L 2D' 2F L 3R R2 2U 3R' 2F2 U' L2 U' R D2 2B 3F 2F' D2 2U2
*2. *D2 L F' R D 2F D' 3F2 3U' B2 2U' F' 2D 2R' 2B' R 2B F' D2 F2 D' 2D2 2U2 B2 L' B R 2D2 3U2 2F 2L' 2U 2R2 3U2 R 3U 2L' R2 D2 R' F2 2L 2B' 2D' 3U 2U' 3F2 D2 3U2 2L R 2U 2B' 2F L' D B' D' F' L' 2L D2 L F2 U' L2 F 2L 3R' 3U'
*3. *F2 R 2B2 3F' 2U U' 3F 2L 2R' 3U 2L R' 3F2 2F2 2U2 2L B L2 3R 2B2 F2 L 2R' 2F U2 2R 2B2 2R D' 3U2 3R' 3F 3U 3F2 F D2 R' 3U2 R F 2L R U 3R B' 3F' F2 3R' 2U' U2 R F2 2D2 2B2 F' L2 3R2 2R R B 3U' 2R B2 2F F2 2L2 3R R2 3F' F
*4. *L 2D U' 3F 2U2 2L2 2D2 B 2D' 2U2 L' 3R2 D2 B 2F' L' 2D' 3U 2U' 2B L2 2D 3R2 F2 3U' 2R' 2U' B 3R2 D B2 D2 2U2 L2 2D' 3F' L2 D' 2L 2R2 R2 D2 2R2 D2 U L R' 2B 2U' R' D2 2D L 2L 2D' 2L 3U' L' 2B' L 3R' D 2L' B L2 2L2 3U U' 2L' 3F2
*5. *R U' B' U2 B 2B 3U 2B 2D' F 2R' 2B' 2U' 2F2 F' D 2B' D' L 2D 2U 2F2 L B 3F' 2F' F' 3R 3U 2U F2 2L B 3R' D' 3U2 L' 2D 3F L' 2R2 B 2F' 3R' 2U' R2 2F2 D' L' 2L' 2B2 2F 2D' L' 2L2 2D2 2R2 U' 2B2 F' 2L B2 R 2B F D2 F' 3R2 R' B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 3B 2L' F R' 2D' 3D' 2R 3D' 3U 2U2 2R2 2B2 3R' 3U2 3R2 B' 3L R 2F2 L2 3U' U2 2R2 D2 B' 2D' F U 3R2 2F' 3U' B' 3F 2F D2 L' R' B' 3B' 3R2 3U2 2R 3D 2U B2 3B' 2R2 2U2 2L D' 2L 2R R' 3D' U2 L2 3L 2B' L' 3L2 2D2 L' 2R2 2F2 2R' 2F' L2 2L2 3L 3R2 R 2U 3L' 3U2 U2 L F2 3U' 2U' B' 3F' 2F2 3L' 3B' D R 2U' R2 2F' 2D2 B 2B L 2U2 2R' 3F2 3D 3B 3L'
*2. *L2 2L2 3L' 3D' 3F 2F' F2 D2 3F F2 D2 3D2 2R2 3B 2D 3D' 2U2 3F' 3U' 2U' 3B2 3L2 2R2 3U' 2L' 3B2 3R' 3D' 2B 2F2 3D 2B' 2F F2 3R2 3U2 2U' 3F F' 2U' B' 2F2 3D2 3U' 2U' 2R2 R 3B U' B' 3B2 3F 2U2 U2 3L 3D' 3L2 3R2 3U' 3B 3F 2L' U' L2 3R' 3B2 2L U B 3R' R 3F R 3D' B' 2U 2F2 2R' B 3U U2 L2 2B' F2 2D2 B2 R' 2F 2U2 3B2 D 2R B' 3F2 3L U2 L' R2 3F' 2F2
*3. *R' B 3D' L2 3B' 2U2 2F2 2U' 2L 3R' 3D F2 3R' 2U L2 2R2 U' R' D 2B' 2L 2R2 2F 3U B 2D R' B' L 2L2 3B 3F' 2L2 3R' 3B' L2 F' 3D2 3L2 3F2 2F2 R2 2D 3D2 3F' 3L 2R2 R2 D2 L D 2D2 U' F 2L' 3D 3L2 B 2F2 3L2 F 2D2 2B2 2U' 3L 2B F2 3D 3R' 2D2 3B' 3F2 R' D 2B 2F2 U 3L B2 2B2 F' 3L2 3R 2F2 2U 2B' 2R D' 3U' R2 3U2 2B2 3B' 2R2 3D' 3L' 3D 3U2 L2 3R'
*4. *3B' 3F U' 2L 3U2 2L2 2B F' 2R' B2 2B' D2 B 3F' R 3D2 3R' U' 2R 3B2 F2 3L' 2D 2U 2B 3L F' 2L B' D 2D2 2L 3U2 2B 2F 3U 2U2 2F2 3R2 D 3D' U2 2L' 3R' 2F 3L2 R' U 3L2 2B' D' 3L2 3D' 2L' D2 2B2 3B2 R' B2 2F2 2D' B2 3L 3R2 D 2U' R2 3D2 2F2 L2 2U B' D' 2D 3B' 2L 3F 2F' 3U 3L2 3D U2 B' 3B2 2L 3U 2U2 3F 2U 3R2 2F2 3L' 2D 3B 3U' 2U' R 2B2 3F 2F
*5. *3U U B2 2R2 2B' 3B' 3F L' 3D2 L 2L2 R2 3B 2U2 B2 3F' 2F2 3L R D L F 2L2 2U 3L' 3R' 2D2 B 2B' 2U' 2R2 3D 2U2 B 3F 3L2 B' F' D2 L' 2B 2U2 2R2 2B 3F' 3D 3R2 3B L' 2F 2R2 3F D 3U 2B2 3D 2F 2U2 U2 F' 2D' 3U2 2F' D L' 3L F' 2D' L B' 2B' F2 2L2 B2 3D 3L' 3R2 3D 3L 3R 2R 2U' B2 D 2F F' 3U 2L2 2R2 R2 2D' 2U B2 2B' F D2 F2 3R2 2R 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' R' F' U2 R F' R U'
*2. *U2 R' U2 F U F' U2 R2 F' U'
*3. *F U F' R2 U F' R' F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R B2 R2 U R B' D' B2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F' B2 U2
*2. *R' D L2 B' U' F2 U L2 F' R' U' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 R2
*3. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 R U B2 D L' D2 F' U' B' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 Fw F Rw Uw2 U' L' B Fw L' R2 U2 F D' B' F L2 Fw' Rw D2 L' Rw' R' U L' D' R B L2 D2 B D' Rw2 Fw' F2 U L2 Rw2 F2
*2. *B Rw' D' Rw' D' Uw F' Rw Fw2 F' L Rw2 R2 B' R B2 Fw F' U B D' U R2 B Uw2 U' L Fw2 F2 D Uw U B' Fw' F L' Uw B L' R2
*3. *U L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L' Rw' Fw Uw U2 F2 L' Uw2 Fw' D2 F' U B2 Uw L' Uw2 R2 F L Fw' L B Rw F L' Rw Fw2 D2 B2 F' D B2 F' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Uw B' F2 Lw Bw' L' Lw' R' B' L B' Bw2 R2 Uw' R' Uw' R' Dw2 Uw B F' R' U2 Rw' R2 U B' Bw' U' Bw Rw' D' U Lw R2 D2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw' L2 U' F2 L' F D2 Dw2 Uw' B Fw' D' Uw2 F2 Lw Fw' Uw2 U'
*2. *Fw' F Uw U Bw2 F Rw' F Dw' L2 Lw Uw' U' B2 Rw B2 Dw B D Lw' D Uw Lw' D' Fw Lw2 R2 B Dw' Fw L F Lw' Uw R D' U B' Rw Bw F2 L2 Fw' D2 Lw2 D' R Bw2 R' Bw L2 B D' Rw' U2 L Dw Rw F' Rw
*3. *U2 L2 Lw D Dw2 Rw F' L2 Bw Fw' L2 Lw Dw' Uw Lw' D Lw Fw2 F D' B Dw' Fw' Rw' Fw' U R' Bw Uw Rw R2 Dw2 Uw' U' B' Fw' Dw B Fw2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 D' U2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' U' Rw' B' Lw2 U2 Bw2 U Rw' R' F L Dw Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2F2 2L 3F 3R D2 F2 L2 2L 2F2 3U2 2U' 3R' U2 2L' R' B2 F2 3U2 L' 3R 3U' 3R2 B 2F L' D' 2B L' D2 2U' 2R' 2F' R' 2F F 2L' 2B2 3U 2B 2F D2 B 2D2 R' 2F2 3R2 2R R2 F2 2D' 2U2 B' 2B 2F D' R2 U2 L' 3R' 2R 2D' 3U2 F 2L 2D2 2U U' F2 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2B2 F' L' 2D 2L2 3U 3L' U2 2B2 3F' D' 2B' 2R2 2B2 3F 3R2 2B2 L 2D2 3F L' 3R2 2D B2 3L' B 2L2 2B 2R B 2D2 2L' 3L2 3B' 2L' 3U' 2U U 2R2 3D 3L B' 3F2 2F F 3R2 3F2 3R2 2D 3D' B' 3R2 2U2 2F D' 3D2 3B2 2U U B2 F' 2U2 3R2 B F' 3D2 U2 3B' 2F2 R 3D' 2B' 3D2 B' 3R2 2B2 R2 2B 3B2 L2 D 2B 3R 2U2 3B U2 2R R B 3L' 2U' F 3R2 3U U' 2F 2L D' F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L D2 L B2 L' D2 L R2 F2 R' D' B F2 D B2 F' D L2 R D' B'
*2. *B2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F' R' B2 D' F2 R' D L' R
*3. *L2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 B F L2 D2 U' B' L' D' L2 D' L' R D L'
*4. *U2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F L D R B2 U R2 D2 U' F'
*5. *F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' F D' F U2 B U F' L' R2
*6. *U' B2 L B' R D' F' L U' R D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 B U2 F'
*7. *D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 U B' L2 B F L D' L' B L'
*8. *B U' L U2 F' U' B L2 D R' L F2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2
*9. *R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R D2 L B' U B' L' U2 L'
*10. *L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' U L' D2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 B'
*11. *L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' U' B D F L' F L2 R' D' L' R'
*12. *R2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B F R2 U2 F' D' B F2 D' F2 L' U2 B2
*13. *U' L F' U B' L U' B L F R2 B' D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2
*14. *D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' R' B2 D2 F' L2 U L R' D2 R'
*15. *U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B' U2 R U L R2 F2 L' F L'
*16. *R2 U' R2 D' U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 B L' F' U' L2 R' B2 F' R2 B
*17. *U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F D2 B F D' U2 R D' U L2
*18. *U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U2 L' U' R F' R F D2 L' U2
*19. *R' B2 R B2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U' R2 U' B' U2 L D
*20. *R2 U2 R D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U B L2 D2 F' L R2 F U2 F
*21. *D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' U' R' F L U2 R' F2 R U F2 R
*22. *D F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' U' B D' F' D L' R2 B' R'
*23. *U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B' D' B' F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2
*24. *L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 F R2 F' D2 F' U L' R D2 B U2 L U' B2
*25. *R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B U2 L' F' R2 B' D' B R2 U'
*26. *R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F' L R B' D2 F' R U2 R2 D'
*27. *L2 F2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' F L F L D2 B' D2 L F U'
*28. *R D2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L F' R U R F2 U F L U' B'
*29. *R U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R' B' D L' R' F D2 U2 R2 U2
*30. *F R2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' B' F' L' D U' B' U2 B2 L'
*31. *B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F R' F2 U' B2 R2 B' L F2 D
*32. *D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B' R' B2 L2 U B D' B
*33. *L2 B' R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B R2 U R D' U2 F' L' D F D2
*34. *B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D L' U L2 B L2 F D R B2
*35. *F' D2 F U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' L U' R' D L2 F' R D2 L2 U'
*36. *F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 B D2 F' D' F2 D F2 L B D' U L2 R B
*37. *U2 F2 U' B' D' R2 L' U B L2 U2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 U D2 F2
*38. *L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F U B L R' B' U2 R2 D'
*39. *F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 F R' D B' R B L' U' R2
*40. *U2 R B2 L F2 R D2 F2 R F2 L2 B U R U B2 U F' L F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' R B2 F' R D L' B D' U' F2
*2. *L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 F D L' R' D2 B L2 U' L F' U2
*3. *U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 U' B2 R' U2 F R
*4. *F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 F R2 U F L' F2 L' F2 D2 R U' F
*5. *D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' U' L D2 B' D' B2 U2 F' L B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D B' L' U' F2 L' F R2 U
*2. *U' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 R B F U' B R' D' B' R2 F
*3. *R2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' R' B' R2 U' F2 L' R' D L2
*4. *U2 B U B' L' B' R B R' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U'
*5. *R' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 D R D F L F' D2 F U' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D F R2 U' R2 U' L B D' U B2
*2. *B' L2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R' F L' R' B L' D L R2 U'
*3. *D B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 F D' U' L U' R D2 U2 B2 F
*4. *F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 L' B2 F' L' B' F' R2 D B U B F'
*5. *F B' L2 U F2 D2 L D R F' U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F R2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 B U' L D2 L D2 R F R' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U F2 U2 R' U' F' U2
*3. *F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D L' F' U' R2 B2 L B R' F2 R2
*4. *R2 F' Rw' Uw U2 F L2 Rw U' L2 Rw' F R' D2 B F L' B U' R2 Fw2 Rw' D L Rw' R2 Fw' Rw D Uw Rw' R' U B' F' D L' R' B2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F' U' R F' U F2
*3. *R B' D F2 L' B2 L' F' B R D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2
*4. *R Fw2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw' R D Uw' Rw2 R F R' Uw R U' B2 Rw D2 Uw L' Fw' U2 Rw' Fw' D Rw R2 D' Uw' B2 U2 Rw R' U F R D2 Uw U
*5. *Lw B' Dw2 Uw R' Fw2 Uw2 Bw D Lw Dw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 B2 Bw2 D' Uw' U Rw' Fw' D' Bw' Fw2 F' D Dw' U R F' D2 Dw2 Uw' U' L' Rw2 R2 B L Lw R' Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw2 Dw U Lw2 Dw2 L2 Fw Lw2 B2 Rw' D2 Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R L B' L R L l' r' b u
*2. *U L' R' L R B L' B R' l r b
*3. *L' U B' R' B' L B' U l' b
*4. *U' R L' U R L R L' l' b u
*5. *R B' L B R' B U B r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -3) /
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -2) / (0, 6) /
*5. *(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (2, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L' U D U' D' L U D U
*2. *D U R D' R U R' U'
*3. *D U R D L' D' U' R
*4. *L U' D R U' R D' R' L'
*5. *D' R L R L R' L'


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 22, 2013)

2x2: (8.14), 6.21, 6.49, 6.94, (4.97) = 6.54

3x3: 17.14, (15.08), (17.49), 15.67, 17.30 = 16.70

4x4: 1:25.91, 1:34.19, 1:26.31, (1:38.29), (1:20.72) = 1:28.80

5x5: 3:39.16, 3:34.03, 3:45.39, (4:06.40), (3:27.47) = 3:39.53

2 - 4 relay: 1:47.71


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 22, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.87, (6.57), 6.06, 5.93, (5.48) = *5.95*
*3x3 : *18.99, 21.29, (14.33), (DNF), 23.35 = *21.21*
*4x4 : *1:18.54, 1:27.65, (1:10.40), (1:32.80), 1:17.12 = *1:21.10*
*5x5 : *(2:37.30), 2:24.94, 2:20.84, (2:12.43), 2:18.54 = *2:21.44*
*6x6 : *4:05.23, (4:06.26), 4:03.36, (3:45.26), 3:51.80 = *4:00.13*
*7x7 : *(5:47.37), (5:18.65), 5:18.87, 5:19.82, 5:35.92 = *5:24.87*
*3x3 Blindfolded : *4:24.50, DNF, 4:06.22 = *4:06.22*
*3x3 Multi blind : 2/2 (14:59)*
*3x3 OH : *1:16.90, (53.92), (1:18.79), 1:01.87, 1:10.59 = *1:09.79*
*MTS : *1:35.77, 1:21.61, (1:49.49), 1:16.45, (1:15.88) = *1:24.61*
*2-4 relay : 1:44.65*
*2-5 relay : 4:26.65 *
*Megaminx :*1:55.76, (1:49.17), 1:57.57, 1:54.04, (1:58.53) = *1:55.79*
*Pyraminx : *7.07, 9.57, (6.81), (12.78), 8.71 = *8.45*
*Square-1 : *28.68, 39.36, 37.22, (28.65), (DNF) = *35.09*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 22, 2013)

*2x2 *- 9.64, (10.79), 10.75, (4.35), 4.86 = *8.42*
*3x3* - (29.26), 23.53, 23.21, (19.08), 25.16 = *23.97*
*4x4 *- (2:36.82), 2:04.30, (1:52.74), 2:09.04, 2:00.58 = *2:04.64*
*5x5 *- (4:13.86), 4:37.06, 4:59.51, (5:39.58), 4:45.19 = *4:47.25*
*6x6* - (8:11.92), 7:19.26, 7:46.03, 7:22.54, (7:16.47) = *7:29.28*
*7x7* - 11:37.86, 11:43.40, (12:37.43), 12:23.28, (11:13.78) = *11:54.85*
*2x2 BLD *- DNF, 1:26.43, 1:32.12 = *1:26.43*
*3x3 BLD *- DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD* - *0/2 (26:26)*
*OH *- (59.15), 54.28, 56.82, 54.32, (52.31) = *55.14*
*Feet* - 5:36.07, 11:44.08, 6:42.20, (12:08.19), (4:15.74) = *8:00.78*
*MTS* - 2:59.09, 2:29.63, 2:35.90, (2:18.09), (4:24.91) = *2:41.54*
*FMC* - *58
*_Scramble - B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 B U' L D2 L D2 R F R' U
__Solution - F U' L U2 F' U' D F D2 F' D2 F D F' D2 L' D L D B D' B' R D2 R' D R D' R' D' F' D2 F D' L D B D B' D' L' R' D L D' R D L' R' D L' D2 R D' R' D2 R L_
*2-4 Relay* - *2:30.46 *
*2-5 Relay *- *7:19.94*
*Megaminx* - (6:20.23), 5:22.42, 5:09.19, (5:05.40), 5:50.25 = *5:27.29*
*Pyraminx *- 15.84, (18.47), 17.67, (14.24), 15.92 = *16.48*


----------



## TP (Jan 22, 2013)

*3x3:* 34.43 (39.98) 34.64 34.94 (34.09) = *34.67*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 22, 2013)

*2 X 2 X 2*
Average of 5: *11.09* 
(8.80) (14.53) 9.60 10.08 13.60

*3 X 3 X 3*
Average of 5: *29.71* (Color neutral)
30.88 (33.08) 26.89 31.36 (25.65)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2013)

Fewest Moves explanation (39 moves):


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 B U' L D2 L D2 R F R' U 
Solution: L2 B D2 B' D F L' U L' U B' U' B U' L2 D2 U F2 D' U' L' R' F2 L R F' R' D R F2 D L' D' U2 R2 L2 U' R2 B'

inverse scramble:
2x2x2: B R2 U L2 R2 U2
2x2x3: D L, premoves B D2 B' L2
3x cross: D' F2 D', premove D2
4th pair: D R' D' R, premoves D' F' D
switch to normal scramble:
OLL: D' L' U L' U B' U' B U' L2 D
PLL: D U F2 D' U' L' R' F2 L R F'
4 moves cancel.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 23, 2013)

*3x3 OH:* 20.16, (14.76), (21.89), 14.88, 18.45 = *17.83*
*Megaminx:* 51.48, 57.29, 53.97, (1:09.40), (51.38) = *54.25*


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 23, 2013)

2x2: (6.42), 7.86, 6.76, (9.20), 6.69 = *7.10*
3x3: 16.71, (18.98), (15.51), 18.11, 17.75 = *17.52*
3x3 OH: (24.48), 25.71, 26.77, 24.51, (28.88) = *25.66*
Square-1: 22.94, 24.67, 28.16, (22.45), (31.94) = *25.25*


----------



## jonlin (Jan 24, 2013)

2x2: 1.86, 4.98, 5.83, 5.60, 4.19
Avg: 4.92


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2013)

*3x3:* 13.55, 14.69, (18.04), (13.17), 15.52 = 14.59
*4x4:* 1:00.84, (1:02.66), 58.90, (53.35), 58.84 = 59.53
*5x5:* 1:39.13, (1:33.99), (1:44.08), 1:40.13, 1:35.96 = 1:38.41
*6x6:* (3:05.36), (3:39.60), 3:28.91, 3:27.83, 3:27.44 = 3:28.06
*7x7:* 5:08.10, (5:15.30), 5:12.97, 5:11.97, (4:42.50) = 5:11.01
*OH:* 35.07, (36.08), 33.75, 34.23, (29.20) = 34.35
*Megaminx:* 1:59.34, 2:01.15, (2:15.62), 1:59.97, (1:58.58) = 2:00.15
*Pyraminx:* 11.46, (17.05), (8.66), 10.05, 8.79 = 10.10
*Square-1:* (22.55), 34.34, (34.70), 25.39, 32.59 = 30.77


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 27, 2013)

*2x2:* 8.17, (6.50), 7.93, 7.98, (9.18) = *8.03*
*3x3:* (24:83), 21.60, (17.95), 23.42, 21.21 = *22.08*
*4x4:* 2:23.69, 2:23.80, 2:20.21, (2:36.20), (2:07.64) = *2:22.57*
*2BLD:* 1:46.42, DNF, DNF = *1:46.42*
*3BLD:* DNF, 5:31.81, DNF = *5:31.81*
*4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 MultiBLD:* 4/5 44:46.96
*3x3 OH:* 38.24, (46.75), (29.53), 41.76, 46.10= *42.03*
*3x3 Feet:* 3:45.71, (3:54.45), (2:32.97), 3:03.16, 2:46.63= *3:20.75*
*3x3 Fewest Moves:* 47


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 B U' L D2 L D2 R F R' U

Solution: L’ U2 L2 B’ U’ R2 U’ F’ U’ F’ U L’ U’ F’ L’ F’ L2 F2 L’ F L F’ L2 F L’ F’ L’ F D’ L2 D2 L D2 L D2 L2 D’ z y2 L2 u L2 U’ L2 y’ L2 u’ L2 U L2

I have never practiced fewest moves or Petrus before, so I decided to combine them 


*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay* = 2:48.44
*Megaminx:* (4:03.14), (4:39.20), 4:20.67, 4:21.43, 4:08.09 = *4:16.74*
*Pyraminx:* 19.83, 17.44, (24.99), 16.40, (6.91) = *17.89*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 29, 2013)

Results for week nr 4: congrats antoine, riley and Evan

*2x2x2*(27)

 3.02 Evan Liu
 3.42 antoineccantin
 3.71 riley
 4.18 yuxuibbs
 4.20 mycube
 4.44 Jaycee
 4.50 brandbest1
 4.67 Krag
 4.73 FinnGamer
 4.92 jonlin
 5.38 zaki
 5.95 bacyril
 6.15 thatkid
 6.55 khoavo12
 6.67 ickathu
 6.77 Alcuber
 6.92 Mikel
 7.05 TheGrayCuber
 7.06 Mike Hughey
 7.10 Outsmash
 7.57 Trondhat
  8.03 PianoCube
 8.42 DuffyEdge
 8.44 Schmidt
 8.54 blairubik
 8.67 Gordon
 11.39 hfsdo
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.06 antoineccantin
 10.44 riley
 10.98 Evan Liu
 11.20 cubeflip
 13.07 yuxuibbs
 13.13 Lapinsavant
 13.35 mycube
 14.13 FinnGamer
 14.16 Akash Rupela
 14.56 zaki
 14.59 Dene
 15.00 janelle
 16.26 brandbest1
 16.70 khoavo12
 17.35 eggseller
 17.52 Outsmash
 17.72 Krag
 18.19 Jaycee
 18.75 Kenneth Svendson
 18.97 blairubik
 19.13 Mikel
 19.26 Perff
 19.56 thatkid
 19.67 Schmidt
 19.77 TheGrayCuber
 21.21 bacyril
 21.57 ickathu
 21.69 Mike Hughey
 22.08 PianoCube
 23.97 DuffyEdge
 25.85 Trondhat
 27.06 hfsdo
 28.20 Alcuber
 34.67 TP
 36.15 skippykev
 36.63 Gordon
 36.69 bh13
 40.07 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 44.99 Evan Liu
 48.91 antoineccantin
 53.29 zaki
 53.31 mycube
 59.53 Dene
 1:06.28 FinnGamer
 1:13.38 thatkid
 1:20.11 Jaycee
 1:20.29 yuxuibbs
 1:21.10 bacyril
 1:26.75 ickathu
 1:27.95 eggseller
 1:28.24 TheGrayCuber
 1:28.80 khoavo12
 1:38.18 Mike Hughey
 1:45.84 blairubik
 2:04.64 DuffyEdge
 2:14.45 Schmidt
 2:22.57 PianoCube
 2:44.23 bh13
 2:54.54 hfsdo
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:32.25 Evan Liu
 1:36.91 zaki
 1:37.51 mycube
 1:38.41 Dene
 2:21.44 bacyril
 2:23.32 Mike Hughey
 2:39.85 thatkid
 2:41.62 TheGrayCuber
 2:51.60 Mikel
 2:55.56 yuxuibbs
 3:08.01 Jaycee
 3:17.51 blairubik
 3:39.53 khoavo12
 4:07.04 Schmidt
 4:47.25 DuffyEdge
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:55.91 zaki
 3:10.22 mycube
 3:28.06 Dene
 4:00.13 bacyril
 5:20.37 thatkid
 5:35.84 yuxuibbs
 6:00.78 ickathu
 7:29.28 DuffyEdge
 7:47.37 blairubik
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:37.37 mycube
 5:11.01 Dene
 5:24.87 bacyril
 8:45.45 thatkid
11:54.85 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 14.49 antoineccantin
 17.83 7942139101129
 19.94 Evan Liu
 24.94 mycube
 25.66 Outsmash
 26.45 Lapinsavant
 26.63 riley
 27.78 yuxuibbs
 28.50 zaki
 29.51 brandbest1
 34.35 Dene
 37.48 Jaycee
 38.45 thatkid
 38.72 FinnGamer
 38.96 eggseller
 40.66 Mikel
 41.23 Alcuber
 42.03 PianoCube
 46.67 TheGrayCuber
 50.94 Trondhat
 55.12 Schmidt
 55.14 DuffyEdge
 1:01.29 ickathu
 1:03.45 blairubik
 1:09.79 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:27.19 Kenneth Svendson
 3:11.83 PianoCube
 8:00.78 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 15.78 Evan Liu
 22.12 riley
 23.83 Mike Hughey
 24.02 MatsBergsten
 37.55 Mikel
 53.33 Schmidt
 59.31 blairubik
 1:08.04 ickathu
 1:26.43 DuffyEdge
 1:46.42 PianoCube
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 1:05.86 eggseller
 1:06.45 riley
 1:06.48 MatsBergsten
 1:16.94 Mikel
 1:18.21 Mike Hughey
 1:35.55 Evan Liu
 2:00.77 mycube
 2:12.22 blairubik
 2:27.94 brandbest1
 3:37.75 Lapinsavant
 4:06.22 bacyril
 4:13.62 ickathu
 5:31.81 PianoCube
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:53.48 MatsBergsten
 8:59.98 Mike Hughey
12:12.11 eggseller
 DNF PianoCube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:33.69 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

8/8 (39:32)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (29:21)  blairubik
4/5 (44:46)  PianoCube
2/2 (14:59)  bacyril
7/12 (56:19)  mande
0/2 (26:26)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:16.75 Evan Liu
 1:24.61 bacyril
 2:41.54 DuffyEdge
 4:55.96 Schmidt
 DNF blairubik
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:00.37 Evan Liu
 1:07.25 zaki
 1:13.77 mycube
 1:42.34 Mikel
 1:44.65 bacyril
 1:47.71 khoavo12
 1:48.54 yuxuibbs
 2:12.00 thatkid
 2:28.98 blairubik
 2:30.46 DuffyEdge
 2:48.44 PianoCube
 3:16.65 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:35.66 Evan Liu
 2:40.58 zaki
 3:07.52 mycube
 4:26.65 bacyril
 4:53.03 thatkid
 5:16.97 yuxuibbs
 5:56.05 blairubik
 7:19.94 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(2)

 1.22 yuxuibbs
 1.66 Mikel
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.91 Mikel
 4.73 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(1)

 22.94 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 7.32 Evan Liu
 11.69 Perff
 13.86 zaki
 16.03 Mikel
 27.77 Schmidt
 41.15 yuxuibbs
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.77 Evan Liu
 5.73 Alcuber
 7.70 ickathu
 7.92 riley
 8.23 zaki
 8.45 bacyril
 9.02 brandbest1
 10.10 Dene
 10.16 Kenneth Svendson
 11.77 Krag
 12.22 yuxuibbs
 14.32 Trondhat
 14.86 janelle
 16.31 Schmidt
 16.48 DuffyEdge
 17.51 Mikel
 17.89 PianoCube
 22.00 hfsdo
 23.14 blairubik
 37.32 Gordon
*Megaminx*(11)

 54.25 7942139101129
 1:23.57 Evan Liu
 1:55.80 bacyril
 2:00.15 Dene
 2:27.27 zaki
 2:39.30 mycube
 3:20.18 yuxuibbs
 4:16.52 thatkid
 4:16.73 PianoCube
 5:26.83 Schmidt
 5:27.29 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(11)

 20.26 brandbest1
 25.26 Outsmash
 25.35 Evan Liu
 30.77 Dene
 35.09 bacyril
 53.91 Mikel
 55.13 Jaycee
 57.31 hfsdo
 1:16.42 Schmidt
 1:53.22 Alcuber
 3:40.12 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 okayama
39 Mike Hughey
44 blairubik
47 PianoCube
48 Evan Liu
52 brandbest1
55 Schmidt
56 thatkid
58 DuffyEdge
DNF  mycube
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

276 Evan Liu
209 mycube
187 zaki
180 bacyril
166 yuxuibbs
151 Dene
142 thatkid
140 riley
136 blairubik
131 brandbest1
125 Mikel
124 DuffyEdge
122 antoineccantin
118 PianoCube
109 Schmidt
108 Mike Hughey
103 Jaycee
96 MatsBergsten
96 ickathu
91 FinnGamer
85 eggseller
75 Outsmash
73 khoavo12
71 Lapinsavant
66 TheGrayCuber
63 Alcuber
60 Krag
44 Kenneth Svendson
43 7942139101129
41 Trondhat
40 janelle
38 cubeflip
33 Akash Rupela
31 hfsdo
29 mande
27 Perff
21 okayama
20 jonlin
13 Gordon
12 guusrs
11 bh13
8 TP
7 skippykev


----------



## mycube (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry but why do you gratulate the three?  shouldn't you gratulate the first three?


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 29, 2013)

Considered I didn't warm up and barely practice most of the events, Im quite happy with the results (except 3x3, OH and 3BLD).

Fewest moves went suprisingly good, and the last 4BLD were only off by 2 centers (thats better than average).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2013)

mycube said:


> sorry but why do you gratulate the three?  shouldn't you gratulate the first three?



Hmmm, one can notice that I did the results yesterday in a hurry, eh?
Of course it should be to Evan, you and zaki in the first place. Then
perhaps the others too, they may have done something exceptional too .

It makes me wonder where the error is/was, I must check later today when
I get home.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2013)

Some Weekly Comp. goals:
Get 100+ points :tu
Get sub-20 ao5 3x3x3 :tu
Get 1st place in an event :tu (only participant in Skewb, but hey, gold is gold)
Beat Mats & Mike in final standing :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 3, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Some Weekly Comp. goals:
> Get 100+ points :tu
> Get sub-20 ao5 3x3x3 :tu
> Get 1st place in an event :tu (only participant in Skewb, but hey, gold is gold)
> Beat Mats & Mike in final standing :tu



Wow, did you do all that!!!
(Beat me in speedcubing is not considered a feat)


----------

